# ¿como conectar mi TV a Internet?



## aqueo (Mar 25, 2011)

hola, hoy en dia me conecto al proveedor de cable por coaxial y veo television, si deseo conectarme a Internet con el mismo televisor tengo un PC al lado que lo conecto al televisor a traves de la entrada VGA, con esto tengo TV e Internet a traves de la misma pantalla..........la consulta seria hay algun equipo en el mercado que cumpla con las mismas funciones que hoy me presta el PC en cuanto al acceso a Internet??? ya que este ocupa mucho espacio y genera ruido propio del equipo, por otro lado no me interesa almacenar informacion (opcional) y no me importa escribir las direcciones con un control remoto.

saludos


----------



## Gerson strauss (Mar 25, 2011)

Comprate un disco duro multimedia y listo,  o un tv con internet Sony bravia, viera Panasonic o lg netcast


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 25, 2011)

Hola.

Mira esto tal vez es lo que buscas,

http://www.forodvp5100.com.ar/viewtopic.php?f=74&t=14748

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## patriciodj (Mar 26, 2011)

interesante, y yo con el viejo tv sanyo que apenas tiene colores


----------

